# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Hypochondria? What sets off yours the worst?

## Koalafan

The worst thing for me is definitely food poisoning! Every time I eat I always worry that something I ate might of been expired. So, whenever my stomach gets slightly upset I always imagine that I'm about to get really sick and freak out. Sometimes just eating can send me into panic attacks just thinking about the fact that I might get sick from the food that I eat (especially true for fast food). So I become almost OCD about expired dates and ingredients =/

----------


## pljunkie

I seem to have health issues a lot, most of which are minor things that are easily fixed, but when I have any symptoms that make me think I'm not 100% healthy I always tend to go straight to the worst case scenario which for me always ends up being thinking that I have cancer. I don't know when this started but it's been a few years at least and it gives me massive anxiety when it happens. I explained this to my psychologist once and she asked me if I went to the doctor all the time and when I said no she said that I wasn't really a hypercondriac. The thing is I know my thoughts are silly and as much as I want to go to the doctor I can't because I'm worried they will think I am crazy or they will find out something serious is wrong with me.

----------


## MoralDilemma

All it takes for me is, someone being sick. I watch for the slightest signs that I may be getting what they have. As soon as I think I have whatever it may be I'm seeing my doctor. My son had a staff infection one time and I spent the majority of the week inspecting my body making sure it didn't find a way to spread to me. I found a random bump one time that was an ingrown hair and I freaked out and went to my doctors. I can laugh at it now but at the time it was no laughing matter. I'm seriously happy when I can have a temporary reprieve from washing my hands all the time. Although I still wash them a lot even when nobody is sick.

----------


## Finn

Going to the doctors.

----------


## Antidote

The internet. I can drive myself close to a panic attack from googling symptoms. I also noticed the kind of people who post about their symptoms and medical problems online tend to be hypochondriacs too. In fact once I found an hypochondria forum because I thought I needed help, and it was just a bunch of hypochondriacs clustered together obsessing about their symptoms. So triggering.

----------


## Bear

> The internet. I can drive myself close to a panic attack from googling symptoms. I also noticed the kind of people who post about their symptoms and medical problems online tend to be hypochondriacs too. In fact once I found an hypochondria forum because I thought I needed help, and it was just a bunch of hypochondriacs clustered together obsessing about their symptoms. So triggering.



this.

----------


## Koalafan

> The internet. I can drive myself close to a panic attack from googling symptoms. I also noticed the kind of people who post about their symptoms and medical problems online tend to be hypochondriacs too. In fact once I found an hypochondria forum because I thought I needed help, and it was just a bunch of hypochondriacs clustered together obsessing about their symptoms. So triggering.



This is exactly why I have officially stopped trying to diagnose myself online =/ lol

----------


## Parthenia

I'm like that too OP. I won't eat leftovers, and other people cooking makes me suspicious. My boyfriend offered to cook for me one time and the first thing I noticed is that he didn't wash his hands before mixing the beef. I tried not to complain, but I couldn't help myself. Then he washed them by running them under the water real quick, even after he mixed it. Needless to say, I won't let him cook anymore. I worry about the food I eat all the time.

I'm sick all the time too, it's one thing after an other. Medicine makes me sick too.

----------


## Ironman

The food thing, and people sneezing or coughing.

----------


## Cage

The news.

----------

